# New Pictures of Miss Amber AND My Equine Celebrity Encounter



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

She is beautiful and I LOVE your saddle pad it matches her really well!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Can't get my like button to work otherwise you'd have one from me.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I love the last couple of photos with the big long forelock hanging down.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Good position, good balance, good contact, good pony.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

You both look amazing! I love the picture of you hanging forward on her neck, and her forelock flopped over her eyes, too cute!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Just happened to be browsing some of the different topics and stumbled across your pictures. Y'all look absolutely amazing together. You really have nice position and balance. Good for you. And I love your horse. Just a great team y'all are.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow very nice pictures 
love the horses color


----------

